# AIO Eisbär - Komponenten sinnvoll?



## saken (27. Juni 2017)

*AIO Eisbär - Komponenten sinnvoll?*

Hallo zusammen,

ich plane aufzurüsten:

Ryzen 1700
MSI X370 KRAIT GAMING 
16GB G.skill Trident Z DDR4-3200 

Die restlichen Komponenten sind bereits vorhanden. Beim Gehäuse handelt es sich um ein Nanoxia Deep Silence 1.

Jetzt zur eigentlichen Frage.

Den Ryzen würde ich gerne mit der AIO von Alphacool Eisbär 240 kühlen, welcher in der Front platziert werden soll.
Hat jemand evtl. das gleiche Gehäuse und Erfahrungen damit? Theoretisch könnte ich den Radiator auch oben platzieren, allerdings möchte ich das aus optischen Gründen nicht, da ich so das AirChimney dauerhaft offen haben müsste. 

Die Lüfter möchte ich gleich gegen Noctua NF-F12 PWM tauschen.

Zum Airflow: 
Die beiden Noctuas in der Front würden also Luft reinziehen.
Der 140er von Nanoxia im Heck rausziehen.

Reicht das? Oder sollte ich noch die beiden übrigen 120er Nanoxias verbauen, z.B. einen am Boden reinziehend und einen oben rausziehend (ohne das Air-Chimney zu öffnen)?

Ich bin offen und dankbar für eure Ratschläge.

Grüße


----------



## saken (27. Juni 2017)

*AW: AIO Eisbär - Komponenten sinnvoll?*

Edit: Die Überschrift müsste eigentlich "Kühlkonzept sinnvoll?" lauten


----------



## Salatsauce45 (27. Juni 2017)

*AW: AIO Eisbär - Komponenten sinnvoll?*

Die eigentliche Frage ist eher, ob eine Wasserkühlung für den 1700 sinnvoll wäre, den kriegt man nämlich auch mit nem 40€ Luftkühler anständig gekühlt.
Unklar ist auch noch, was du für eine Grafikkarte hast, die Heizt den Innenraum sowieso stärker auf, solange es kein DHE-Kühler hat.


----------



## saken (27. Juni 2017)

*AW: AIO Eisbär - Komponenten sinnvoll?*

Hey, bei der Grafikkarte handelt es sich um eine MSI GTX980 Gaming 4G. 

Gedanklich könnte ich auch den Noctua NH-D15 nehmen. Da ich aber ein Fenster im Gehäuse habe, würde der alles verdecken .

Ein wenig OC soll der Ryzen schon bekommen 3,7-3,9GHZ.

Grüße


----------



## Salatsauce45 (27. Juni 2017)

*AW: AIO Eisbär - Komponenten sinnvoll?*

Das sollte ohne Probleme mit nem HR-02 gehen und so fett ist der nicht


----------



## saken (27. Juni 2017)

*AW: AIO Eisbär - Komponenten sinnvoll?*

Ok den hatte ich noch garnicht auf dem Schirm, vielen Dank!

Grüße


----------



## Chukku (28. Juni 2017)

*AW: AIO Eisbär - Komponenten sinnvoll?*

Eine AiO ist nur sehr selten (oder auch .. nie..) wirklich besser als ein guter Luftkühler.

Der einzige sinnvolle Grund für eine AiO ist eigentlich die Optik, wenn man ein aufgeräumtes Case ohne grossen Kühlkörper haben möchte.
(oder wenn man oft an den RAM ran will, was mit einigen grossen Luftkühlern nicht möglich ist).
Muss halt jeder für sich selbst wissen.

Wenn du doch noch eine AiO nehmen solltest, macht der Einbau vorne in Verbindung mit einer Custom GPU mit Axiallüftern auf jeden Fall am meisten Sinn.
Hättest du eine DHE GPU, würde ich zum Einbau der AiO oben raten (ist ja aber nicht der Fall).


----------



## eXquisite (28. Juni 2017)

*AW: AIO Eisbär - Komponenten sinnvoll?*

Wenn du HDDs im Rechner hast die dauerhaft laufen kannst du ne AIO nehmen, willst du es wirklich leise haben sind die Dinger der falsche Weg.

H100i, Lepa Aquachanger, BQ Silent Loop und alle sind sie hörbar...


----------



## MKS-Racing (1. Juli 2017)

*AW: AIO Eisbär - Komponenten sinnvoll?*

Hab den Eisbär  280 und muss sagen, das er gegenüber meinen Dark Rock Pro, welcher laut test nicht viel schlechter ist schon einen ordentlichen Unterschied macht, denke es liegt hauptsächlich daran,
dass der Luftkühler die heiße Luft der Grafikkarte frisst und durch geschickte Plazierung des Radiators kann man das vermeiden. 

Bin knapp 15 ° Kälter dadurch wenn ich sowohl cpu als auch GPU auf volllast betreibe im geschlossenem Gehäuse. 

Denke das Variert von Gehäuse zu gehäuse auch etwas.


----------



## bastian123f (11. Juli 2017)

*AW: AIO Eisbär - Komponenten sinnvoll?*



MKS-Racing schrieb:


> Hab den Eisbär  280 und muss sagen, das er gegenüber meinen Dark Rock Pro, welcher laut test nicht viel schlechter ist schon einen ordentlichen Unterschied macht, denke es liegt hauptsächlich daran,
> dass der Luftkühler die heiße Luft der Grafikkarte frisst und durch geschickte Plazierung des Radiators kann man das vermeiden.
> 
> Bin knapp 15 ° Kälter dadurch wenn ich sowohl cpu als auch GPU auf volllast betreibe im geschlossenem Gehäuse.
> ...



Deswegen knallt man sich nicht irgendwie die Lüfter und Kühler rein. Man muss dabei ein wenig mit Logik vorgehen und darüber nachdenken, wie der Luftstrom am Besten verläuft. 
Ich habe es ganz einfach gemacht. Habe eine Plexiglasplatte im Gehäuse, das den unteren Bereich für die Graka und den oberen Bereich für CPU trennt. Jeder Bereich wird mit 2x 120er Lüfter versorgt. Seit dem habe ich keine Probleme mehr, da mein CPU-Kühler auch immer die Warme Luft der Graka frisst.


----------

